# Global warming?



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

HA HA HA !!!
Not by the hair on my backside! -47c last nite here in Edmonton Canada.
Just so you who don't do "C " know, -40 C is the same as -40 F, The only place where they match up!
Cheers Ted


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dang......


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Just think how cold it would be if it wasnt warming...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ugh. Dont DARE challenge the global warming--oh, uh er--'Climate Change' up here in Portland. You'll get a birkenstock jammed up you-know-where and end up smelling like patchouli.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

And winter hasn't even started yet! Bet you'll see some great sundogs though!

Todd

ps maybe we can invite a few of these southern boys up and play lick the pump handle!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Keep it up there with ya Tsooko OK. Man thats cold.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

*Global warming*

EXTRA!! EXTRA!!Read all about it!!"
This cold front is now threatening our friends to the south and must be stopped" our premier was quoted as saying, " I have enlisted the aid of our Snow Bird pilots to plant sky hooks with long cables to this pocket of cold air. If we can get the Ice Road Truckers to attach the cables to their back bumpers, they can tow it back to the Yukon and Alaska, once there Global Warming can take care of it." Polar Bears are standing by.
In the mean time Danica Patric was asked if she would help. She is so hot, that if she were to fly to Edmonton her presence would warm up the town by 10%. 
The Canadian primeminister promised to take this to commity and would come back with an answer in due time. 
Stockholm has promised to send some of the hot air expended there to help out. " We'll save the world" was heard everywhere on the street.
With the wind chill it was -57c on sunday nite. If only we could get the elected members of parliment to stop talking, this wind would go away and we would warm up.
Ho racers vow to help; "Cut a groove in the road and put in a little rebar wire, we'll tow it out of there" " we might be small but we are many and fast"
Stay tuned for the latest news. :freak: :wave:

Cheers Ted


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

So what does climate change and politics have to do with slot car track building?


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

He can't run his CNC router in this cold weather because it's in an unheated garage. Three days below -40° makes for awfully cold finger tips trying to change router bits. Also things tend to snap and break in the extreme cold. :freak:



AfxToo said:


> So what does climate change and politics have to do with slot car track building?


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

tossedman said:


> He can't run his CNC router in this cold weather because it's in an unheated garage. Three days below -40° makes for awfully cold finger tips trying to change router bits. Also things tend to snap and break in the extreme cold. :freak:


What he said. BORED!!!

Cheers Ted


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Time to drag out the Aurora Snowmobile set...


----------

